# Spelling and Grammar



## Serpant_Lady (May 16, 2007)

Ok so I'm not normally a nag
BUT
I'm young I'm hip and cool and all that jazz (or so I keep telling myself!) but some of the stuff posted on her is IMPOSSIBLE to read, there are so many shortened word and no punctuation as well as mistakes. The time the person saves typing is spent in triplicate by those of us trying to read the damn thing.

In preperation for the flaming EVERYONE makes mistakes. WHat I am referring to is:

"sup yall me names grouse i live in WA n rely rely wanna gedda snake so i need to no wat typ is good for me like i wanna big snake mby a dimont or scrub i dunno thanks 4 this awsom site cheerio" (whoa its hard to write bad when you have it drilled into you!)

Also there is a spell check button if you are unsure. 

In summary, keep the slang for MSN
Thanks guys


----------



## junglemad (May 16, 2007)

then why can't you spell serpent?


----------



## blading (May 16, 2007)

i agree with the short typeing y do it but spelling aye im dislecsic right yer cant spell it but means cant read write spell proply so in the end i think you should take a chill pill aye cause some people cant spell like me im not the best but i try sorry if its rong and all but cant help thats who i am


----------



## Serpant_Lady (May 16, 2007)

Hey mate I have ADD so no bagging here! I was just trying to make a kind point for peole to make a little bit of a effort. ANd that also answers your point junglemad - normally I spell check but because of that stuff in the middle I didn't.


----------



## Tatelina (May 16, 2007)

Oh my gosh I am so glad I am not the only one who feels this way! Poor grammar due to lack of effort really annoys me.. well actually poor grammar generally annoys me.
Especially long sentances and people just not trying to make sense.
*In my opinion *having dyslexia or whatever learning difficulties is no excuse to not use the full stop button or the comma button every now and then.


----------



## Earthling (May 16, 2007)

Grrrrrrrr...nothing worse then people who wont conform!
We make these GREAT rules for EVERYONE to live by...yeah including grammer....and then people dont follow them...............:shock: 
Whats going on! Anarchy!?:evil: 
...I propose Public Shaming for all these nonconformists for not following these GREAT rules that we all made........ 
Nonconformists when are you going to learn that you can be different to a degree, however, past that degree and shame will be your calling card....Shame Shame Shame!


----------



## IsK67 (May 16, 2007)

I am naming Earthling for shaming. For not conforming to the ideals of apathy.

...and me as well. I used to always be apathetic. Now I just don't care.

IsK


----------



## Rosemary (May 16, 2007)

I dont think we should be deterring people from posting. Spelling and Grammar just arent some peoples best points and certainly not the end of the world. I know I usually re read any of my posts several times before hitting the post button AND then I cringe when there is a mistake that I have made, but at least I have had a go - same as everyone else. Keep all the posts coming.


----------



## x_aussie_bloke_x (May 16, 2007)

Yeh true point there. but some times its a habit lol...
but like us blokes jump on msn and do that kinds of stuff. its a habit.


----------



## slim6y (May 16, 2007)

Yes Tatelina, you have been a bit of the spelling and punctuation Nazi of the late.

(Caps (capital letters) at the start of the sentence, caps for proper nouns, carefully re-reading my post, copying and pasting into a word document and using the spell checker set to New Zealand English (because it's better than Australian English), then re-pasting back into a post here).

Apostrophes are what get me...

It's not DVD's unless your saying the DVD's case, it's DVDs, it's plural...

It's only 'it's' when you want to say 'it is' the apostrophe replaces the letter required to make the full two words...

Won't, wasn't, hasn't - what does the apostrophe do here? 

Did you say replace's the 'o' for 'not'?

If you did, congratulations, you just learnt something or already knew it.

The next lesson will be when to use the apostrophe for 'owning things'. But that's a tougher lesson.

Start to use your spell checker on Word or similar and then post it - that way Tatelina won't get all Nazi on your donkey's behind (because the donkey owns his own behind and it's 'his' he gets the apostrophe before the 's' - I know this was next week's lesson, but you can learn it now).


----------



## Rosemary (May 16, 2007)

Thank you for the grammar lesson slim6y . I definitely think the apostrophes are just laziness when people are typing..........I get pretty slack using them myself............ashamed of myself to admit that.


----------



## Earthling (May 16, 2007)

Rosemary said:


> Thank you for the grammar lesson slim6y . I definitely think the apostrophes are just laziness when people are typing..........I get pretty slack using them myself............ashamed of myself to admit that.


 
Shame Shame Shame Rosemary!

Isk67! How can we be Apethetic when there are RULES to Conform too!:shock: 
They must conform thats all there is to it!
If people just started to do what they wanted to do Anarchy and the destruction of society including you, me and that wee babe over their would be the result.....do you want that hanging over your head?!
Grammer is VERY important and nongrammarists should be Shamed Shamed Shamed!


----------



## Jungletrans (May 16, 2007)

The whole English language is on the way out , not just grammer and punctuation . You only have to read a newspaper to see that they dont use proof readers any more . Between text shorthand and the number of people speaking English as a second language there are not that many of us left who even care . Or should that be whom ?


----------



## cyclamen (May 16, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Yes Tatelina, you have been a bit of the spelling and punctuation Nazi of the late.
> 
> (Caps (capital letters) at the start of the sentence, caps for proper nouns, carefully re-reading my post, copying and pasting into a word document and using the spell checker set to New Zealand English (because it's better than Australian English), then re-pasting back into a post here).
> 
> ...



hehe we can tell your a teacher pauly


----------



## Chimera (May 16, 2007)

One for the techies out there, Mozilla Firefox 2 has an inbuilt spell checker for memo fields on web pages, no need to copy and paste out of word.

Unfortunately it doesn't filter out bad grammar and nonsense


----------



## Hetty (May 16, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Start to use your spell checker on Word or similar and then post it - that way Tatelina won't get all Nazi on your donkey's behind (because the donkey owns his own behind and it's 'his' he gets the apostrophe before the 's' - I know this was next week's lesson, but you can learn it now).



LOLing ITT!

Yes, I reckon your (haha, just kidding) *ahem* you're right Slim6y, everyone should start copying and pasting everything they intend to say onto word to correct their spelling and grammar. It would make the world a better place. Or maybe just the forum. Either way, progression is good.


----------



## IsK67 (May 16, 2007)

Chimera said:


> One for the techies out there, Mozilla Firefox 2 has an inbuilt spell checker for memo fields on web pages, no need to copy and paste out of word.
> 
> Unfortunately it doesn't filter out bad grammar and nonsense



Yep. Cool browser with great extensions.

http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/

Extensions:
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/

Aussie dictionary:
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:3

IsK


----------



## Tatelina (May 16, 2007)

Hahaha Thanks Slim6y! It just really annoys me. I think I have grammatical OCD or something.
But as if won't, wasn't, didn't are not spelt correctly! Just because no one ever says do not, was not, did not etc doesn't mean that we should stop bothering to put ' in. I specifically remember my teacher Mrs Ronning in year 3 teaching me about the use of '. Maybe things have changed or she was a bad teacher. :S



Rosemary said:


> I dont think we should be deterring people from posting. Spelling and Grammar just arent some peoples best points and certainly not the end of the world. I know I usually re read any of my posts several times before hitting the post button AND then I cringe when there is a mistake that I have made, but at least I have had a go - same as everyone else. Keep all the posts coming.


I don't think anyone is trying to deterr other people from posting. (Well I'm definitely not anyway). We're just requesting that people put atleast a little bit of effort into what they are typing because even if it's not their forte, they can still ATTEMPT. Sheesh.


----------



## yommy (May 16, 2007)

I think all the young ones should do all their post as if they were texting, now that would be annoying  the challenge has been set.......


----------



## slim6y (May 16, 2007)

melgalea said:


> hehe we can tell *your *a teacher pauly



Your is you're - what letter does the apostrophe replace Mel? Come on Mel... No? Anyone? Mel go to the back of the class I will see you later on in detention... Spit out that chewing gum.. Don't pull faces at me little girl...

Countless mistakes throughout this post - Earthling, CONFORM their is not there - learn the difference or you're just another anarchist!


----------



## Scleropages (May 16, 2007)

hahahha 

"wot erm yer snaks wigga , I have a coll snake like got bee the nices one raund ay "

Means : Hello dear sir / madam I have one of the nicest snakes around. Thank you for viewing.

"Just Bcaus I Type LIk These Dont Mean I Cant Spell"

Means: I really love using caps on every word , but you have a nice day.

"r u got scrub , when mate had hardcor one it whent of"

Means: mate got lucky in the valley.


haha Its the net , people are people , not everyone is the same , haha if you can't make out what someone is posting , enjoy trying to read it!!

Means : Sometimes I like to ride a very large grey donky to the park and let the donky eat greass and said grass is niceness for siad donky and unhappy not wiff being well tummy feed friend


----------



## yommy (May 16, 2007)

pmsl 

This thread is gold...


----------



## Southside Morelia (May 16, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Yes Tatelina, you have been a bit of the spelling and punctuation Nazi of the late.
> 
> (Caps (capital letters) at the start of the sentence, caps for proper nouns, carefully re-reading my post, copying and pasting into a word document and using the spell checker set to New Zealand English (because it's better than Australian English), then re-pasting back into a post here).
> 
> ...


LOL Don't want to be a stick in the mud but, I agree. I battle everyday with my apprentices and young tradesman and their gramma, good on ya dude! Just thought I would throw that in to show I can still be hip. :lol:


----------



## hornet (May 16, 2007)

what really annoys me is when people write an entire post without using a full stop. Like i mean a big post not just a short post, makes it so hard to read.


----------



## liasis (May 16, 2007)

sup s lady me spell aint dat bad a bro me cant be wastin tim tryin to be smart


----------



## mrdestiny (May 16, 2007)

I'm glad this topic has been brought up, I also find it most annoying when young people can't spell or their grammar is poor. I have even had them email me with poor spelling and grammar asking for a job! I write back and tell them if they want to be treated seriously by any prospective employer they will have to work on their spelling and grammar first.
Allan


----------



## Earthling (May 16, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> Hahaha Thanks Slim6y! It just really annoys me. I think I have grammatical OCD or something.
> But as if won't, wasn't, didn't are not spelt correctly! Just because no one ever says do not, was not, did not etc doesn't mean that we should stop bothering to put ' in. I specifically remember my teacher Mrs Ronning in year 3 teaching me about the use of '. Maybe things have changed or she was a bad teacher. :S
> 
> I don't think anyone is trying to deterr other people from posting. (Well I'm definitely not anyway). We're just requesting that people put atleast a little bit of effort into what they are typing because even if it's not their forte, they can still ATTEMPT. Sheesh.


 
Unfortunately this public confirmation of a persons inability to conform to a set of standards could have and does result in people feeling Shame.
This is what happens in western society when you dont do what you should do.
It would have to be one of the most common ways used to make people conform to a set of specific standards. Societal Rules. Grammer......
Its what we do.


----------



## liasis (May 16, 2007)

seriously who cares if i dont use a full stop just cause i didnt waste time going to year 12 does mean im not smart i dont need gramma for anything i do im a greens keeper and a reptile breeder i would rather fill my head with usefull info like everything there is to know about herps things abou this planet rather then make sure my english be good so stop be sooks and i think im doing pretty good for my self i owned my own house when i was 19 most of the people that i when to school with are in uni or dont even have a job and they are driving around in piece of beep cars but aslong as they put the fullstop in the right place do i put it here . or is it here .


----------



## BCJTC (May 16, 2007)

All this shortened stuff and using symbols instead of words doesn't really bother me... I can read it fine but it has had a negative impact on my life... I started to drift toward using it while on MSN... So after a few months of using no real grammatical structure, I had to write a procedure for work. I had to teach myself how to write again. I found myself with long sentences held captive in overly long paragraphs with little or no attention to commas, apostrophes, semi-colons or anything else. 

I find it's in my own best interest to at least pay a little attention to how I type on forums.


----------



## liasis (May 16, 2007)

mrdestiny said:


> I'm glad this topic has been brought up, I also find it most annoying when young people can't spell or their grammar is poor. I have even had them email me with poor spelling and grammar asking for a job! I write back and tell them if they want to be treated seriously by any prospective employer they will have to work on their spelling and grammar first.
> Allan


that is the most stupid thing ever what if they were the hardest worker ever and they forgot to put one full stop in


----------



## hornet (May 16, 2007)

how does the employer know you are the hardest worker ever if you sound like a bogan?


----------



## BCJTC (May 16, 2007)

liasis said:


> that is the most stupid thing ever what if they were the hardest worker ever and they forgot to put one full stop in



You have to look at it from an employers point of view... A mate of mine runs by the same rules, he believes it is simply too risky not to... In his eyes, he wants someone who is going to focus on the job at hand, be customer friendly and have a good work ethic... His view is simply that if you (a generic 'you', not a personal attack) couldn't be bothered learning to write and speak correctly, why should he believe you'll be bothered learning the job correctly...??? This followed up by why would he put his business at risk by employing you...???


----------



## mrdestiny (May 16, 2007)

I'm not talking about leaving out one full stop. Getting a job is competitive these days no matter what field. If I had two prospective employees to choose from who were equally suited to the job, but one wrote like he was texting, I know who I would choose. Why would I choose someone who sounds like a bogan (as Hornet puts it)?
Some of you have admitted that you can't be bothered writing and spelling correctly, in other words _laziness_, and no employer is looking for laziness as an attribute in an employee. BCJTC's comments above are spot on.


----------



## Earthling (May 16, 2007)

Everybody is lazy to a degree in some area of their life.
Writing is some peoples laziness.
Conforming is some peoples laziness.

Rgearding the prospective employees, they could be asked what are their other interests/hobbies. Why do you want the job? What are your current goals? as we as a progresive company like to see you acomplish your goals in life. Offer education. 
A good employee is one who is given more then just a job. The empolyer will recieve effort greater then just a job/interest.

But is assisting someones life in a job and the time required to build them,a fair comparison to,MAKING MORE MONEY!


----------



## Davo66 (May 16, 2007)

I agree with you Serpent Lady, sick of this text message, MSN mentality. If a person is too lazy to write properly, (but accepting the normal human spelling and grammar mistakes) then I can not be bothered employing the cast of the Davinci Code to try and solve the riddle. lol The computer is not a mobile phone, there is no need to cut corners with spelling because all the letters are in front of you and not clustered in a bunch of three letters on the one button-like a mobile phone! 

And thats what Grinds my wheels 

Davo


----------



## Southside Morelia (May 16, 2007)

As a possible employer, one does not want the reputation of their Company to be tarnished by someone and let's face it, that cannot communicate correctly.
I for one am very conscious of the way my employees communicate with the client and I personally do not employ bogans. Sorry if I offend anyone, but it's the good reputation of my Company I must keep... Don't get me wrong, I will and have done employed people that are far from perfect, but to get in the door if your resume/CV is poorly written, forget it.


----------



## nickamon (May 16, 2007)

Serpant_Lady said:


> WHat I am referring to is:
> 
> "sup yall me names grouse i live in WA n rely rely wanna gedda snake so i need to no wat typ is good for me like i wanna big snake mby a dimont or scrub i dunno thanks 4 this awsom site cheerio" (whoa its hard to write bad when you have it drilled into you!)
> 
> ...


 
I agree with you.


----------



## DrNick (May 16, 2007)

I have two things I have to get off my chest regarding spelling:

ENCLOSURE...... not ENCLOSER!!!

&

PROBABLY...... not PROLLY!!!!!

& as far as saying words... it is ASK not AKS PEOPLE!!!

'END RANT'


----------



## BCJTC (May 16, 2007)

DrNick said:


> I have two things I have to get off my chest regarding spelling:
> 
> ENCLOSURE...... not ENCLOSER!!!
> 
> ...



And it's "something" NOT "somethink" also "Nothing" NOT "nothink"... but that's only if you aks me...:shock:


----------



## Vat69 (May 16, 2007)

Earthling I have to ask. You're not seriously suggesting that a society shouldn't follow set rules so as to best communicate with each other?
Or are we just playing devil's advocate?


----------



## noni (May 16, 2007)

I'm a professional writer so bad spelling and grammer really gets my goat. 

However, I'm not a poofy uni-educated journalist or anything, I'm a self-employed marketing and communications consultant who's totally self-taught, meaning when I dropped out of school in year ten I probably missed some important grammatical teachings that I now wish I hadn't. 

I try as best I can however I don't know what it means to split the infinitive; likewise I couldn't define an indefinate article if you asked me. 

Whilst it ticks me off when people don't put much stock in the ability to spell, something I think is one of the most important life skills you can have, I understand that everyone's fallible and I probably wouldn't have a go at someone for their poor spelling.

JMO

(And yes, I do use a bit of MSN-speak here and there; I'm Gen Y, what do you expect?)


----------



## moosenoose (May 16, 2007)

I certainly think poor grammar and spelling is worthy of a site infraction myself  It’s the bane of my existence!


----------



## Earthling (May 16, 2007)

Vat69 said:


> Earthling I have to ask. You're not seriously suggesting that a society shouldn't follow set rules so as to best communicate with each other?
> Or are we just playing devil's advocate?


 
No devils advocate these days.
No I dont think that Vat.
If i was to suggest anything it would be to let and let live. 
If you dont like it dont read it.
Its only a persons Bias in the end.
Subsocietys will always be 'different'...thats what makes them subsocieties. 
RULZ OK....OK?


----------



## grimbeny (May 16, 2007)

BCJTC said:


> And it's "something" NOT "somethink" also "Nothing" NOT "nothink"... but that's only if you aks me...:shock:


eww who types that?


----------



## BCJTC (May 16, 2007)

grimbeny said:


> eww who types that?



It's the actual spoken word for these two...

I watched Gordon Ramsay talk down to some would be chefs last night and he kept saying "somethink" and nothink"... It's my pet hate along with "ungyon" instead of "onion" and as already mentioned, "aks" instead of "ask"


----------



## grimbeny (May 16, 2007)

It really iritates me when people say yous


----------



## Serpant_Lady (May 16, 2007)

Whoa ok I sort of knew this was going to happen. 

1) I was trying to just ask for a few full stops and cap and less abbreviations please! I am terrible at spelling but I figure that I am going to have to be able to type/write like this in my life so I may as ell get used to it. It makes you a faster typer too! 

Its just because I really struggle to read some posts sometimes... I'm not picking on caps and there are many other mistakes that bug me but they are not imparing my ability to read posts, so if people want to use them then cool their choice.

This is really quite funny.


----------



## slim6y (May 16, 2007)

Earthling said:


> No devils advocate these days.
> No I dont think that Vat.
> If i was to suggest anything it would be to let and let live.
> If you dont like it dont read it.
> ...



To a certain extent I agree with you - but it doesn't just stop at grammar, and that's the unfortunate part Earthling.

What I see is a general dislike towards our society, our environment, our health and well being - that's laziness.

Forgetting a full stop - or not writing grammatically correct is perhaps laziness - but the fact that people don't want to learn, that is serious. 

I am blessed with teaching in a private school, it's too easy. Kids fall all over themselves to just get a better grade... I don't believe this occurs in the public system nearly as much. It's almost a disease.

If I was going to work the public system again, I would go back to the ghetto in NZ. At least their those misfortunate make an effort - sometimes just turning up to school requires a certificate.

You see a lot behind the scenes as a teacher - and I know there's a few teachers on here, but grammar and general laziness is just going across the broad.


----------



## chloethepython (May 16, 2007)

get a life people,there is more important things in life to worry about.


----------



## hornet (May 16, 2007)

and this isnt important? that alot of kids these days cant read nor write?


----------



## BCJTC (May 16, 2007)

hornet said:


> and this isnt important? that alot of kids these days cant read nor write?



And somehow they're making it through school... That's the bit that amazes me...


----------



## dragon_tail (May 16, 2007)

wow......


.....aveh ouy uysg vere oticedn hatt vene henw ouy umblej ordsw pu oury rainb anc tills orkw ti uto?...eirdw uhh?

or is that just me?

even though bad spelling or grammer can be annoying to certian people with pet hates or some brand of corrective complex, i think the person who has trouble comprehending these mistakes may have as much a learning disability as the writer...am i wrong?

not to flame anyone (cause it would contradict my point) but i find the posts containing nothing other than obvious corrections more irritating than the mistakes themselves?


----------



## slim6y (May 16, 2007)

chloethepython said:


> get a life people,there is more important things in life to worry about.



Totally agree - there's way more important things than spelling and grammar... But it's just the start.

Most of us would be satisfied to realise we 'have a life' - ie conforming to a multicellular respitory organism... However, there are many people in this world just stealing oxygen, not being part of the pack. Where does it start? Where does it stop?

Sure, wars are fought... but do you think the generals are uneducated? They're the ones pushing the buttons - imagine if they coudln't read - how many nukes would have been detonated by now?

The people that make it through school without learning to read or write can slip through the net - Some cases it's a disorder or misfiring neurons. Other times it's pure laziness. 

And - as Earthling suggests, we should conform... Although his sarcasm misleads to think that you're doing this as part of a conspiracy... I can only say - start at home and then at school - learn, continue to learn and be a better person. Help others, don't hinder or judge because they can't spell, but educate and find ways to help them.

Not as impossible as it sounds...


----------



## slim6y (May 16, 2007)

dragon_tail said:


> wow......
> 
> 
> .....aveh ouy uysg vere oticedn hatt vene henw ouy umblej ordsw pu oury rainb anc tills orkw ti uto?...eirdw uhh?
> ...



The frsit and the lsat lteter msut be the smae or it deson't wrok.


----------



## nickamon (May 16, 2007)

noni said:


> when I dropped out of school in year ten I probably missed some important grammatical teachings that I now wish I hadn't.


 
If you were educated in NSW, then no, all you missed out on in year 11 and 12 English were a whole lot of novels, poems and plays. Unfortunately, Australian schools are pretty light-on with teaching grammar. :?


----------



## devians (May 16, 2007)

english has rules and standards so that everyone can be understood by everyone else. as soon as you get lazy with these conventions and say they dont matter, you're effectively breaking communication with everyone else. proper spelling and grammar is important. not to say that ill begrudge you a misspelled word here or there, or ill get anal over an apostrophy, but tlkn liek dis, fo shizzle gangsta yo. just makes you incomprehensible and an idiot in the eyes of others.


----------



## devians (May 16, 2007)

oh and as for the first and last letter jumbled letter thing, its not as infallible as you think. it only works some of the time in certain phrases and such. do some googling on the matter, theres studies and everything behind it. so its a terrible advocate for retarding your commication abilities.


----------



## slim6y (May 16, 2007)

I dropped out of school after year 10 - but i chose to continue on at uni when i was 22 - after I realised what it was I wanted to do... Although I didn't realise it was going to be teaching!

Typographical errors are rather different to poor spelling.

I don't get upset over them, because I make a fair whacking few of them!


----------



## dragon_tail (May 16, 2007)

oh yaeh! Tnahks smli6y! msut hvae been my dsyelxia taht fcuked it all up, riuning tihs obivuolsy hilraoius psot of mnie!


----------



## slim6y (May 16, 2007)

hhaa tath's fnnuy taht you suffetd it up!


----------



## nickamon (May 16, 2007)

Did you know that George Orwell wrote a novel for dyslexics?

It's called 1948, har, har, har.


----------



## slim6y (May 16, 2007)

Or the dyslexic agnostic who stayed up all night wondering if there was a dog.

Or... The dyslexic kid on Christmas Eve stayed up all night waiting for Satan.


----------



## DiamondAsh (May 16, 2007)

*Have to agree with Serpent Lady here. A full stop in the middle of some rambling post does wonders. :| *


----------



## FAY (May 16, 2007)

I love these :-
Have bread (bred)
Stimpsons (stimsons)
Have to think of some more.....lol

I don't know if this has been said....but junglemad was picking you up on spelling serpant when it should be serpent!!


----------



## salebrosus (May 16, 2007)

I usually edit my posts, as i type them while on lunch break then when i recheck them i realise all my mistakes.

Simone.


----------



## Serpant_Lady (May 16, 2007)

GnF - I just assumed someone else would already have Serpent! lol this forum turned out to be a lot smaller then what I expected


----------



## nickamon (May 16, 2007)

slim6y said:


> The dyslexic kid on Christmas Eve stayed up all night waiting for Satan.


 
:lol: Hadn't heard that one before.


----------



## cement (May 16, 2007)

"Old Mc Donald was dyslexic, oie,ie"


----------



## cyclamen (May 16, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Your is you're - what letter does the apostrophe replace Mel? Come on Mel... No? Anyone? Mel go to the back of the class I will see you later on in detention... Spit out that chewing gum.. Don't pull faces at me little girl...
> !




oooh are you going to punish me :shock:


----------



## serpenttongue (May 16, 2007)

It's got to the point now that i won't help anyone who doesn't use good spelling and grammer (not talking about typos). I won't even finish reading their post, even if i have some good advice for them. 

I realise that most of the culprits (for want of a better word!) responsible are young individuals, but that's no excuse. In fact i think it's worse that it's the young individuals that are doing this as they have spent their last few years of life learning spelling and grammer at school so it should be fresh in their minds for years to come.

I'd expect bad spelling and grammer to come more from the old timers that are going soft in the head, not from the youngsters.

I don't expect anyone's spelling or grammer to be perfect, but i'd like it to be good.


----------



## Hetty (May 16, 2007)

serpenttongue said:


> It's got to the point now that i won't help anyone who doesn't use good spelling and grammer (not talking about typos). I won't even finish reading their post, even if i have some good advice for them.



grammar


----------



## FAY (May 16, 2007)

Serpant_Lady said:


> this forum turned out to be a lot smaller then what I expected



I think you will find, that there was a huge thread about the same thing, around about a year ago!!


----------



## Jackrabbit (May 16, 2007)

I can't beleive I didn't see this thread before.

This has been a major issue for me for a long time in fact I have chosen to ignore those posters I know to use poor grammar and spelling.

A simple read through before hitting POST will do wonders for everybodies sanity, and make posts easier to read and understand.


----------



## Retic (May 16, 2007)

I'm afraid you are correct, with 2 young boys at school I think it will be me teaching them 'proper' English. 



Jungletrans said:


> The whole English language is on the way out , not just grammer and punctuation . You only have to read a newspaper to see that they dont use proof readers any more . Between text shorthand and the number of people speaking English as a second language there are not that many of us left who even care . Or should that be whom ?


----------



## nickamon (May 16, 2007)

serpenttongue said:


> It's got to the point now that i won't help anyone who doesn't use good spelling and grammer (not talking about typos). I won't even finish reading their post, even if i have some good advice for them.


 
Same here. I think it's important to communicate effectively, especially on a non-verbal medium like the internet.


----------



## Vat69 (May 16, 2007)

boa said:


> I'm afraid you are correct, with 2 young boys at school I think it will be me teaching them 'proper' English.




While I certainly agree that far too many people need to learn how to write and speak correctly (as per modern linguistic rules), what 'proper' English are you referring to? Old English? Middle English? Early modern English? It's an evolving language and unfortunately if forms such as 'text speak' are used to a high enough extent for long enough it will be incorporated into the language as 'real English'.
For the love of Batman I hope it never comes to that.

In reply to Earthling from a previous post: I don't believe that bad grammar has anything to do with sub-cultures. We live in an English speaking society. There is correct grammar etc. and there is incorrect. Guides such as dictionaries should help in defining each. If the words/grammar used don't fit into the set guidlines then as far as I'm concerned it's not English. Yes I do believe that when it comes down to it it's worth being pedantic about.


**Of course you're talking about 2007 English I'm just making a point.


----------



## IsK67 (May 16, 2007)

serpenttongue said:


> It's got to the point now that i won't help anyone who doesn't use good spelling and grammer (not talking about typos). I won't even finish reading their post, even if i have some good advice for them.
> 
> I realise that most of the culprits (for want of a better word!) responsible are young individuals, but that's no excuse. In fact i think it's worse that it's the young individuals that are doing this as they have spent their last few years of life learning spelling and grammer at school so it should be fresh in their minds for years to come.
> 
> ...




Surely you mean "use proper spelling and grammar" not "use good spelling and grammer "?


IsK


----------



## Hetty (May 16, 2007)

IsK67 said:


> Surely you mean "use proper spelling and grammar" not "use good spelling and grammer "?
> 
> 
> IsK



beat you to it


----------



## IsK67 (May 16, 2007)

Jackrabbit said:


> I can't beleive I didn't see this thread before.
> 
> This has been a major issue for me for a long time in fact I have chosen to ignore those posters I know to use poor grammar and spelling.
> 
> A simple read through before hitting POST will do wonders for everybodies sanity, and make posts easier to read and understand.



everybodies ??

I know everybody's spelling and grammar cannot be correct 100% of the time. However since this thread is about picking on this subject perhaps some should take better care when calling the kettle black.

After all " A simple read through before hitting POST will do wonders" 

Just a thought.


IsK


----------



## IsK67 (May 16, 2007)

thenothing said:


> beat you to it



Sorry no prize. 

Read what I posted. It wasn't just about the misspelt word.


IsK


----------



## Hetty (May 16, 2007)

IsK67 said:


> Sorry no prize.
> 
> Read what I posted. It wasn't just about the misspelt word.
> 
> ...



Ug. That's what I get for being lazy. Can I still have half a prize?


----------



## IsK67 (May 16, 2007)

thenothing said:


> Ug. That's what I get for being lazy. Can I still have half a prize?



Half measures?? There's no half measures!!

This ain't skool u no. (sic)


IsK


----------



## Greebo (May 16, 2007)

liasis;828472
Originally Posted by mrdestiny
I'm glad this topic has been brought up said:


> It is common practise for most employers. A person that has good communication skills is a far more desirable employee. A good employee should be skilled in all areas of the work place, not just the physical aspect of the work.
> A limited education means a limited choice of career.


----------



## slip_phreak (May 16, 2007)

I confess im a touch typer and dont really bother with punctuation and such in a forum. The only reason my posts are usually annoying is that i type to quickly and might hit two keys at the same time or the space bar to early or too late, for example " Sot hen I". However, i do try to make an ounce of sense when i do post something, be it with full stops and commas or not lol


----------



## tooben (May 16, 2007)

i really dont care if people dont like the way i spell words or where i put a dot if they dont like it dont reply to it . so what are people going to do wipe us off this site because things arnt up to there standards . i hope not as that would stuff me for reptile help when i need it. even if my spelling sucks and i ask for help i hope someone would care and reply to it. anyway hope everyones well and there reptiles are going great because thats why were here to learn and care about reptiles.


----------



## Vat69 (May 16, 2007)

tooben: I think perhaps this thread is more of a critique at society at large rather than picking on particular individuals who have trouble grasping the use of English.
It's not about 'standards' per se. You either speak and spell correctly or incorrectly.

But how one could be satisfied while unable to even grasp the concept as to _why_ bad grammar is negative is beyond me.

The again, it's not like mis-spelling words leads to losing a limb etc. so who cares? (and thank the gods for that!) :lol:


----------



## beesagtig (May 16, 2007)

If you are dyslexic it means you can't spell at all, and won't use a spell checker, you shouldn't be posting on any forums.
I'm 14 and have always tried to use correct grammar and spelling on all post save for a 'lol' here and there.

Also I can't spell Bancok. Any suggestion?


----------



## Hetty (May 16, 2007)

beesagtig said:


> If you are dyslexic it means you can't spell at all and you shouldn't be posting on any forums.
> I'm 14 and have always tried to use correct grammar and spelling on all post save for a 'lol' here and there.
> 
> Also I can't spell Bancok. Any suggestion?



That's crap. There are different degrees to it, and even if dyslexic people have trouble spelling then who are you to say they shouldn't post on forums?


----------



## serpenttongue (May 16, 2007)

IsK67 said:


> Surely you mean "use proper spelling and grammar" not "use good spelling and grammer "?
> 
> 
> IsK


 
Yes, that's exactly what i mean!:lol:


----------



## tooben (May 16, 2007)

i know im a bad speller. i know heaps of people who are bad spellers but il tell you mate if people who are dyslexic shouldnt post here or anywhere else you have heaps to learn about life. what do you plan to do when you leave school mate ? just let me know that. by what you just said you have really pissed me off. id like to meet you one day and see what things in life you can do. as a free country people should be able to have freedom to post where ever they want.


----------



## IsK67 (May 16, 2007)

tooben said:


> i really dont care if people dont like the way i spell words or where i put a dot if they dont like it dont reply to it . so what are people going to do wipe us off this site because things arnt up to there standards . i hope not as that would stuff me for reptile help when i need it. even if my spelling sucks and i ask for help i hope someone would care and reply to it. anyway hope everyones well and there reptiles are going great because thats why were here to learn and care about reptiles.




I feel that so long as someone makes an effort then there is no problem at all. Simply falling on an excuse such as dyslexia or ADD, ADHD or even XYZ and not even trying does not cut it.

Sure there are quite often comments when someone new comes along. But I have noticed that once people get used to you and can see you're trying the comments reduce.

I have also noticed that when someone contributes to a public forum on a regular basis they start to improve in spelling, grammar, netiquette and even typing speed.

I'm afraid that if someone just uses textspeak all the time then they deserve whatever criticism comes their way.

IsK


----------



## cement (May 16, 2007)

Well, I gotta, (oops, make that have to) say this thread has really brought out the best in everyone hasn't it. Its so good to see that the really important issues make for the longest threads. I will now really, really try hard to get my grammer and spelling absolutly perfect for all those grammerists and spellingists for I for one wouldn't like to be thought of being unintelligent or heaven forbid, lazy at typing. I will now try extra, extra hard. Promise.


----------



## IsK67 (May 16, 2007)

cement said:


> Well, I gotta, (oops, make that have to) say this thread has really brought out the best in everyone hasn't it. Its so good to see that the really important issues make for the longest threads. I will now really, really try hard to get my grammer and spelling absolutly perfect for all those grammerists and spellingists for I for one wouldn't like to be thought of being unintelligent or heaven forbid, lazy at typing. I will now try extra, extra hard. Promise.



Seems the only one referring to anyone possibly suffering from a lack of intelligence was you. :|

Oh and keep trying 

IsK


----------



## Greebo (May 16, 2007)

The ironing is delicious


----------



## IsK67 (May 16, 2007)

Greebo said:


> The ironing is delicious



The word is "irony". - Lisa


IsK


----------



## Hoppa1874 (May 16, 2007)

*quick question???*



Earthling said:


> Grrrrrrrr...nothing worse then people who wont conform!
> We make these GREAT rules for EVERYONE to live by...yeah including grammer....and then people dont follow them...............:shock:
> Whats going on! Anarchy!?:evil:
> ...I propose Public Shaming for all these nonconformists for not following these GREAT rules that we all made........
> Nonconformists when are you going to learn that you can be different to a degree, however, past that degree and shame will be your calling card....Shame Shame Shame!



Earthling.. i need to know.. are you actually Derryn Hinch?????????????


Anyway i do want to say something about this thread.. my daughter has dyslexia so i know exactly how difficult it can be for them..
Her father had it too.. and they just really spell things how they kinda sound..
It is a very hard life for those wif it cos they just cant get by wifout reading and writing to a certain extent..
I paid $400 for special tinted glasses for my daughter.. and i must say.. they improved her schoolling 250%.. it only took her 6 months to catch up 3 yrs school once we got them.. a very marked improvement.. maybe we shood all put in and get this poor kid some too...
It sux to be made fun off and to always struggle because of a disability.. specially when it can be fixed..
Sorry this is so long.. i just really know how it feels to be in that position.. my daughter used to cry and cry and even wish she was dead.. cos she just couldnt get it!!!!


----------



## Scleropages (May 16, 2007)

spelling nice. 

http://webpages.charter.net/micah/moron.jpg


----------



## beesagtig (May 16, 2007)

*...*



tooben said:


> i know im a bad speller. i know heaps of people who are bad spellers but il tell you mate if people who are dyslexic shouldnt post here or anywhere else you have heaps to learn about life. what do you plan to do when you leave school mate ? just let me know that. by what you just said you have really pissed me off. id like to meet you one day and see what things in life you can do. as a free country people should be able to have freedom to post where ever they want.


Hey.
Are you refering to me with this post?
If you are then dislexic people can use spell and grammar checkers as well as anyone else.
If you aren't thats ok then!


----------



## cement (May 16, 2007)

IsK67 said:


> Seems the only one referring to anyone possibly suffering from a lack of intelligence was you. :|
> 
> Oh and keep trying
> 
> IsK


Oh I will isky, i will. As long as there are niggly people who will keep telling others their faults I will keep trying. :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (May 16, 2007)

The spelling of Grammar is a real bummar


----------



## blading (May 16, 2007)

is this a reptile fourm or a class room ?


----------



## blading (May 16, 2007)

hey hoppa 1874 thanx atleast some one oput there knows how hard it is jezzz some people on this are jerks but thanks hoppa like i said atleast some 1 out there gets me life is not that easy when ur dislecsic how ever u spell it mayb some people on this fourm thats right reptile fourm not a fing classroom should go read some books etc on this disability and mayb then u can all lighten up. thats all from me and 1 more thing watch what you say cause people have feelings .


----------



## moosenoose (May 16, 2007)

blading said:


> hey hoppa 1874 thanx atleast some one oput there knows how hard it is jezzz some people on this are jerks but thanks hoppa like i said atleast some 1 out there gets me life is not that easy when ur dislecsic how ever u spell it mayb some people on this fourm thats right reptile fourm not a fing classroom should go read some books etc on this disability and mayb then u can all lighten up. thats all from me and 1 more thing watch what you say cause people have feelings .



lol Hey, don't tell me about it, I worked for 10yrs under a signwriter boss who was dyslexic - 4 of those years I was his loyal apprentice :lol: This is just me getting even :lol: I do feel for you guys.....but only just a little bit


----------



## Inkslinger (May 17, 2007)

Simple if you can't read the post don't move on to the next one.


----------



## zard (May 17, 2007)

I figure if people can't take the time to at least make the post legible, i cant be bothered reading it. Simple


----------



## slim6y (May 17, 2007)

SLiM6y's tip of the day...

Friend is spelt with END at the END - so you're a friend till the end...

When you buy something you have purchased or bought it. When you bring something over to someone else you brought it. You buy bought - bring brought.

They're is they are. Their is the persons owning of something and there is over there.

Notice i before e except after c doesn't WORK so don't listen to it!


----------



## FAY (May 17, 2007)

hahaha People who don't make at least a bit of an effort to make their post a bit legible are only doing themselves a disservice as most people just won't be bothered trying to read it....


----------

